# Providerwechsel steht an- aber wieviel MBit braucht man als Hobby-Gamer wirklich?



## The-GeForce (6. August 2014)

Ahoi zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage, zu deren Beantwortung ich etwas Hilfe benötige. Bei einem in Kürze anstehenden Umzug können wir leider unseren DSL-Anschluss (1&1, Basistarif, 16 MBit/s bei max. 100GB Datenvolumen) nicht mitnehmen.
Mit diesem Anschluss hatten wir zu zweit nie Probleme. Das Datenvolumen wurde nie auch nur im Ansatz ausgeschöpft und auch bei Battlefield 4, Diablo 3 und DayZ war der Ping stets angenehm gering.

Jetzt stehen wir jedoch vor dem Problem, dass in unserem neuen Domizil bereits ein Breitbandanschluss von Unitymedia liegt. Aller Voraussicht nach kommen wir um einen Vertrag mit diesen Kaspern nicht herum. Es stellt sich daher die Frage, welcher Tarif sich für uns am besten eignet. Im Grunde tendiere ich zum absoluten Grundanschluss. Das wären 10 Mbit/s bei 20€ im Monat. Die Frage: Meint ihr, dass diese Geschwindigkeit auch weiterhin zu zocken für zwei Personen ausreicht? Upload-Geschwindigkeiten oder dauerhaftes Streamen von Videos aus dem Internet sind für uns nicht relevant. Wir sind da im Großen und Ganzen recht anspruchslos. Der nächst höhere Tarif bringt bereits 100 Mbit/s, kostet aber ab dem zweiten Jahr auch 15€ mehr im Monat. Bei unserem Nutzungsverhalten weiß ich nicht, ob sich das wirklich lohnt.

Würde mich über ein paar hilfreiche Meinungen sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße,
The-GeForce


----------



## Panagianus (6. August 2014)

Ich würde den 100er nehmen, da seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite, aber ihr könnt auch erst den anderen nehmen, man kann ja auch später noch upgrade.
Bin selbst bei Unitymedia (100er), ist eingentlich alles top bis auch dass man mit ner IPv6 angebunden wird (server funktioniert nicht mehr)


----------



## shadie (6. August 2014)

Ich kann da nur von meinem Nutzungsverhalten sprechen und ich bin froh dass ich ab Ende 2014 bei der HSE bin und 50K bekomme.
Habe aktuell 16K wovon meist nur 8k ankommen.

Ich würde daher ebenfalls zum 100K raten und schauen, dass ich eine Flat erwische.
Eventuell schafft Ihr euch ja früher oder spätern och irgend einen Streaming dienst an und dann sitzt Ihr in dem alten Vertrag fest.

Wegen dem Nutzungsverhalten müsstest du eigentlich am besten wissen was reicht 

Ihr könnt ja mal im Router schauen wie die 16K Leitung aktuell ausgelastet wird, je nachdem kannst du entscheiden ob 10K ausreicht...


----------



## tandel (6. August 2014)

Ich habe einen 50Mbit Anschluss bei Unitymedia und bin sehr zufrieden. Die 100 brauche ich momentan noch nicht, das macht imho momentan nur Sinn, wenn man mit mehr als drei Leuten gleichzeitig   im Internet ist.
Der 50 Mbit Anschluß kostet 23 € im Monat, was besseres wird wohl nur schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## The-GeForce (6. August 2014)

Ich muss wohl noch etwas hinzufügen, was ich für selbstverständlich  gehalten habe aber für andere vielleicht nicht offensichtlich ist.

Bei  dem gewünschten Vertrag soll sowohl das Internet als auch eine Standard  Telefon-Flat enthalten sein. Soweit ich das auf der Homepage von  Unitymedia sehen kann, bin ich dann auf drei Tarife festgelegt: 10 Mbit,  100 Mbit oder 150 Mbit. Der 50er-Vertrag (nur für Internet) wäre zwar  mit Sicherheit ein guter Kompromiss, ist aber ohne die Telefonflat nicht  zu gebrauchen für mich.

Zu dem angesprochenen Streaming: Die  Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir uns irgend etwas in dieser Richtung in den  nächsten drei Jahren anschaffen werden strebt gegen Null, da wir auch  das normale Fernsehangebot kaum in Anspruch nehmen.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich nun etwas "verunsichert" bin. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt gehofft einfach zu hören "nimm den 10er Tarif, reicht für euch locker". Wäre auch zu einfach gewesen. 



Panagianus schrieb:


> Bin selbst bei Unitymedia (100er), ist  eingentlich alles top bis auch dass man mit ner IPv6 angebunden wird  (server funktioniert nicht mehr)



Ich kann zwar einen PC blind montieren, mit Details zum Internet/Serveranschluss kenne ich mich jedoch rein gar nicht aus. Daher sagt mir IPv6 erst einmal nicht viel. Ist man von besagter Einschränkung betroffen, wenn man keinen eigenen Server betreibt?


----------



## Deeron (6. August 2014)

Schau doch einfach mal, ob du während dem Bestellvorgang von dem 50er-Vertrag die Telefonflat dazu buchen kannst.


----------



## DOcean (6. August 2014)

warum muss es UnityMedia sein? da wird doch wohl auch ein Telefondose rumliegen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. August 2014)

Bei den Kabelanbietern ist der Upload aber ziemlich niedrig.
Gut, wenn du jetzt nicht viele Videos ins Netz stellst oder streamst, dann ist das beinahe egal.
Bei 10Mbit/s und 50MBit/s sind es nur 2,5MBit/s - erst bei 100MBit/s hat man 5MBit/s im Upload.

Ich habe mit meinem VDSL 50 das doppelte im Upload (meist zwischen 8 und 10Mbit/s)


----------



## The-GeForce (6. August 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> warum muss es UnityMedia sein? da wird doch wohl auch ein Telefondose rumliegen?


 
Genau  da liegt das Problem: Das Gebäude wurde saniert und es gibt keine  Telefonbuchse mehr. Nur noch einen Datenanschluss und dieser wird von  Unitymedia bereit gestellt. Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung, warum das so  gemacht wurde. Wäre eine Telefonbuchse vorhanden, hätten wir einfach  unseren 1&1-Tarif mitgenommen und hätten keine Probleme gehabt. So  sind wir auf besagten Anbieter beschränkt und müssen wechseln.




DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Bei den Kabelanbietern ist der Upload aber ziemlich niedrig.
> Gut, wenn du jetzt nicht viele Videos ins Netz stellst oder streamst, dann ist das beinahe egal.
> Bei 10Mbit/s und 50MBit/s sind es nur 2,5MBit/s - erst bei 100MBit/s hat man 5MBit/s im Upload.
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem VDSL 50 das doppelte im Upload (meist zwischen 8 und 10Mbit/s)


 
Wie gesagt, auch der Upload ist für uns kein Kriterium. Wir laden praktisch nichts hoch.


----------



## Spookryder (6. August 2014)

wuerde dir auch mindestens die 50er Leitung empfehlen, also wenn ich mit 3 Rechnern im netz bin, bissl YT und Zocken, bei dem anderen paar dokus schauen, dann wird es vom Ping her schon etwas eng, der steigt dann schnell mal auf bis zu 500ms an.

Aber wenn ihr beide nicht anderes macht ausser Zocken, weiss nicht so recht wuerde da schon eher die 25 oder 32 was das sind empfehlen.

Ein Kollege von mir hat eine 32 leitung und wenn ich mal mitm Lappy bei ihm bin habe ich auch einen guten Ping bei Zocken und die leitung hatte noch luft nach oben, obwohl nebenbei noch paar downloads gelaufen sind/waren


----------



## mrfloppy (6. August 2014)

Würde ich nochmal nachfragen , kann eigentlich nicht sein das es keine tae gibt. Darf eigentlich nicht sein das ein Vermieter die Mieter zwingt zu UM zu gehen . verdient wahrscheinlich daran mit. Evtl wurde nur keine tae gesetzt und das kabel liegt irgendwo in der wand. Problem ist das 1&1 evtl eine Kündigung verweigert wenn die da anbieten könnten.
Unbedingt klären, eigentlich ein unding sowas


----------



## The-GeForce (6. August 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Würde ich nochmal nachfragen , kann eigentlich nicht sein das es keine tae gibt. Darf eigentlich nicht sein das ein Vermieter die Mieter zwingt zu UM zu gehen . verdient wahrscheinlich daran mit. Evtl wurde nur keine tae gesetzt und das kabel liegt irgendwo in der wand. Problem ist das 1&1 evtl eine Kündigung verweigert wenn die da anbieten könnten.
> Unbedingt klären, eigentlich ein unding sowas


 
Hab schon mit 1&1 telefoniert und die haben mir gesagt, dass sie in der neuen Wohnung kein DSL/Telefon anbieten können. Mein Vermieter verdient damit bestimmt nichts, denn der glänzt vor allem mit Unwissenheit.


----------



## keinnick (6. August 2014)

Spookryder schrieb:


> wuerde dir auch mindestens die 50er Leitung empfehlen, also wenn ich mit 3 Rechnern im netz bin, bissl YT und Zocken, bei dem anderen paar dokus schauen, dann wird es vom Ping her schon etwas eng, der steigt dann schnell mal auf bis zu 500ms an.
> 
> Aber wenn ihr beide nicht anderes macht ausser Zocken, weiss nicht so recht wuerde da schon eher die 25 oder 32 was das sind empfehlen.
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir hat eine 32 leitung und wenn ich mal mitm Lappy bei ihm bin habe ich auch einen guten Ping bei Zocken und die leitung hatte noch luft nach oben, obwohl nebenbei noch paar downloads gelaufen sind/waren



 Das sagt überhaupt nichts aus. Ich kann Dir Deinen Ping auch bei ner 100Mbit/s Leitung "ansteigen lassen". Dafür muss man einfach nur im selben Netzwerk von irgendwo mit 100 Mbit/s laden (Steam, Microsoft, EA, Speedtests in der Dauerschleife usw. ?).

 @Topic: Wenn Ihr bisher mit 16 Mbit/s zurechtgekommen seid, wird's mit 10 auch klappen. Ich würde mir die 100 Mbit/s aber mal überlegen. Soooooo teuer ist das ganze nun auch nicht und gerade Downloads gehen damit ziemlich schnell durch, so dass sich das Problem, dass der eine den anderen stört kaum stellen wird.


----------



## DOcean (6. August 2014)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Hab schon mit 1&1 telefoniert und die haben mir gesagt, dass sie in der neuen Wohnung kein DSL/Telefon anbieten können. Mein Vermieter verdient damit bestimmt nichts, denn der glänzt vor allem mit Unwissenheit.


 
1&1 bist du da völlig falsch, einfach mal bei der T-Com anrufen und fragen was denn eine TAE in deiner neuen Bleibe kosten würde...die Leitung für die letzte Meile gehören (fast) alle der T-COM...


----------



## Decrypter (6. August 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> 1&1 bist du da völlig falsch, einfach mal bei  der T-Com anrufen und fragen was denn eine TAE in deiner neuen Bleibe  kosten würde...die Leitung für die letzte Meile gehören (fast) alle der  T-COM...



Das schon. Die Telekom hat auch eine  Grundversorgungspflicht. Aber die gilt nur für einen schnöden analogen  Telefonanschluss. Und es gibt noch einen weiteren Haken an der  Geschichte. Selbst gesetzt dem Fall, das sogar ein APL im Keller  vorhanden ist, könnte die Telekom hier sogar einen Anschluss schalten.  Aber wenn vom APL keinerlei Telefonleitungen in die Wohnungen gehen und  der Vermieter mit Verweis auf die vorhandene Kabeldose eine  Leitungsverlegung untersagt, ist der Kunde der Dumme. Er benötigt  zwingend die Zustimmung des Vermieters. Egal wer die Leitung verlegt.  Die Telekom würde in solchen Falle dann die TAE Dose direkt neben dem  APL setzen. Damit wäre die Telekom raus aus der Geschichte, da sie ihre  vertraglichen Verpflichtungen damit erfüllt hätte. Es ist nicht ihr  Problem, das zur Whg. des Kunden keine Leitung vorhanden ist und auch  der Vermieter die Zustimmung zur Verlegung verweigert. In der Regel  werden solche Aufträge dann aber abgelehnt bzw. storniert.

@TO
Wenn  bisher der DSL 16000 von der Geschwindigkeit ausreichend war und du  auch nie in die Nähe der 100 GB Highspeedvolumenbegrenzung gekommen  bist, weil eben keinerlei Trafficlastige Aktivitäten vorhanden sind dann  könnte auch der 10 Mbit Tarif völlig ausreichend sein. Für Online Games  ist ja eh der Ping das A und O. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob du nun 20  ms mit einer 10 Mbit Line hast oder bei einem 50 Mbit Anschluss. Der 10  Mbit Anschluss würde erst zu langsam werden, wenn große Downloads in GB  Größenordnungen öfters vorkommen. 20 GB mit 10 Mbit (ca 1.1 MB/s) oder  20 GB mit 50 Mbit (ca. 5.7 MB/s) sind dann doch schon 2 Hausnummern, wo  sich der Unterschied deutlich bemerkbar macht. 

Beachten sollte man auch, das der 10 Mbit mit Telefonflat 20€ kostet, was zwar auch der 100 Mbit Vertrag mit Telefonflat in den ersten 12 Monaten kostet. Aber danach werden für den 100 Mbit Anschluss 35€ fällig. Ist dann nicht wirklich sinnvoll, wenn man die Bandbreite eigentlich nicht braucht. Bei dem geschilderten Nutzungsverhalten würde ich eher zu dem 10 Mbit Anschluss tendieren. 100 Mbit wäre dann Overkill.


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2014)

Decrypter schrieb:


> @TO
> Wenn  bisher der DSL 16000 von der Geschwindigkeit ausreichend war und du  auch nie in die Nähe der 100 GB Highspeedvolumenbegrenzung gekommen  bist, weil eben keinerlei Trafficlastige Aktivitäten vorhanden sind dann  könnte auch der 10 Mbit Tarif völlig ausreichend sein. Für Online Games  ist ja eh der Ping das A und O. Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob du nun 20  ms mit einer 10 Mbit Line hast oder bei einem 50 Mbit Anschluss. Der 10  Mbit Anschluss würde erst zu langsam werden, wenn große Downloads in GB  Größenordnungen öfters vorkommen. 20 GB mit 10 Mbit (ca 1.1 MB/s) oder  20 GB mit 50 Mbit (ca. 5.7 MB/s) sind dann doch schon 2 Hausnummern, wo  sich der Unterschied deutlich bemerkbar macht.
> 
> Beachten sollte man auch, das der 10 Mbit mit Telefonflat 20€ kostet, was zwar auch der 100 Mbit Vertrag mit Telefonflat in den ersten 12 Monaten kostet. Aber danach werden für den 100 Mbit Anschluss 35€ fällig. Ist dann nicht wirklich sinnvoll, wenn man die Bandbreite eigentlich nicht braucht. Bei dem geschilderten Nutzungsverhalten würde ich eher zu dem 10 Mbit Anschluss tendieren. 100 Mbit wäre dann Overkill.


 
Endlich mal jemand, der die Einträge vom TE gelesen hat 
Ich sehe das nämlich genauso. Wenn du schon jetzt bei 16k keine Probleme hast, dann wirst du wohl auch mit deiner neuen Leitung keine Probleme haben. Wohnt ihr noch in der alten Wohnung mit dem 1&1 Anschluss?
Wenn ja, dann mach doch mal einen Speedtest, um zu sehen, was aktuell überhaupt von den 16k ankommt. Vielleicht sind das ja auch nur 10k, dann hat sich das ja eigentlich erübrigt. 

Außerdem ist es normalerweise kein Problem, während der Vertragslaufzeit auf einen höheren = teureren Vertrag upzugraden. Andersherum ist es schon deutlich schwieriger. 

Klar sind 100k supi, aber wenn du wirklich jemand bist, der das nicht annähernd nutzt, dann spare dir das Geld, z.B. für Steamspiele (aber gerade hier würde sich ja eine dicke Leitung lohnen ).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

Wenn ihr zu dritt etwas Online zockt und der Server nicht in der Hütte steht wird schon was hochgeladen. Bei dem ganzen DLC Gelumpe was ja auch nicht weniger wird würde ich schon eher zu 50k greifen.
 Wenn bei euch alles über das Kabel läuft kann es durchaus sein das der Vermieter sich sperrt gegen eine andere Anschluss Möglichkeit, von daher sollte man dort zuerst nachfragen.


----------



## D00msday (7. August 2014)

Zu der Frage, ob das Paket ausreichend ist: 
Jein... 10 MBit Down sind für 2 spielende Spieler mehr als ausreichend, solange man nicht jeden Tag etliche GB an Daten herunter lädt und nicht beide gleichzeitig YouTube/Twitch etc. in höchsten Auflösungen schauen. 1 Mbit Up sind für 2 Spieler nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ausreichend. Solange beide spielen und nicht gerade eine Höllenodyssee a la World of Warcraft Massenkampf im Internet durchleben und sämtliche Eingaben gleichzeitig machen, sind 1 Mbit Up (125 kb/s) für beide durchgehend ausreichend. Wenn aber nun einer von beiden gerade Youtube schaut und der andere zockt, kommt es auf das Spiel an. Ein Shooter hat keine nennenswerten Spitzen, weil die Anzahl der sichtbaren Personen und Animationen einfach nicht groß genug ist. Dazu müssten alle Spieler gleichzeitig im Bildschirm stehen und Granaten explodieren lassen oder sonstiges. Ebenso wenig hat ein RPG mit nur wenigen Spielern wie Diablo 3 nennenswerte Spitzen. Hier sind Latenzen eher vom Server abhängig. 

Interessant wird es erst in MMoRPG Spielen, wie z.B. World of Warcraft, wo sich unendlich viele Spieler, Zauber und Objekte auf dem Bildschirm tummeln können. Jede Animation, Information und Daten dergleichen verbraucht Download. Je höher der Download ist, desto höher muss der Upload geschraubt werden. Da diese "Spitzen" jedoch nicht der Regel entsprechen, sind diese Spitzen nur relativ selten. 

Wenn nun aber einer der beiden ein Video z.B. bei Youtube schaut, wird dies in der Regel mit voller Geschwindigkeit geladen. Nun kann es dabei passieren, dass einer der beiden für die Zeit in der das Video, die Datei oder was auch immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit herunter geladen wird und somit auch den kompletten Upload verbraucht. Der Upload ist maßgeblich an deinem Ping beteiligt, das heißt, wenn der zu niedrig ist, wird auch deine Latenz erhöht.

Somit würde ich empfehlen auf beiden Systemen ein festes Upload-Limit auf Knopfdruck zu installieren. Dieses Upload-Limit müsst ihr je nach Spiel selbst heraus finden. Das geht schnell und einfach, indem einer ein Spiel laufen lässt und der andere z.B. eine große Datei (200MB) auf Zippyshare hoch lädt und dann z.B. über *NetLimiter 3* den Upload begrenzt, auf ein Maß, das die Latenz des spielenden Rechners nicht beeinträchtigt. Die selben Einstellungen nimmst du dann an dem anderen Rechner vor und schon habt ihr die idealen Werte für eure Leitung. So findet ihr auch schnell heraus, welches Spiel am meisten Daten verbraucht und könnt euch in Zukunft daran orientieren. Dieses Limit braucht ihr natürlich nur dann, wenn einer von euch beiden spielt, somit könnt ihr das Limit jederzeit mit 2-3 Klicks ausstellen, sobald einer von euch beiden nicht am Rechner ist.

Das höchste, was ich jemals in einem Online-Spiel (allein) gesehen habe waren 300 kb/s down und irgendwas um die 90 kb/s up (World of Warcraft), das sind allerdings Spitzenwerte und im normalen Spiel liegt zumindest der Upload deutlich drunter. Der Upload im normalen Spiel bewegt sich zumindest in einem solch leitungslastigen Spiel zwischen 20-30 kb/s. Wenn ihr also nicht gleichzeitig genau das selbe Spiel (WoW) und jede Tastatureingabe parallel ausführt, so werdet ihr niemals die 125 kb/s erreichen können. Es sei denn einer von euch beiden lädt während des Spielens etwas mit voller Geschwindigkeit hoch oder herunter.

Auch wenn du es zu 99.9% selbst weißt: 
Egal was du bei Unitymedia nimmst, schließe den Vertrag auf jeden Fall nicht am Telefon, sondern *Online* ab. Dadurch bekommst du den Onlinevorteil für Neukunden und sparst einige Euro. Ob du nun die 10Mbit nimmst oder nicht, ist deine Sache. Wenn du schon selbst sagst, dass ihr nie mehr benötigt habt und auch in Zukunft wohl nicht werdet, dann nimm die 10 Mbit und du kannst dich später immer noch umentscheiden, ob du nicht auf 100 Mbit aufstockst und den Vertrag auf 24 Monate erneuerst, dann hast du zwar keinen Sommervorteil von 5€ im Monat (60€ im Jahr) mehr, aber mal ehrlich, so viel ist das auch nicht. Für den Fall, dass ihr mit 10 MBit nicht glücklich seid: Man sollte nicht geizig sein, wenn man den Spaß dadurch erhöhen kann.

Ansonsten wirst du mit einer 100 MBit Leitung (10xfache Geschwindigkeit!!) bei Unitymedia auch nur effektiv (auf 24 Monate gerechnet) 25,83€ jeden Monat bezahlen, was mega günstig ist, im Gegensatz zu den 20€ im Monat - macht effektiv also nur 5,83€ bzw. 2,91€ pro Person im Monat (69,96€ bzw. 34,98€ im Jahr) mehr. Das ist nix. Außerdem sind 17,50€ im Monat nach 1 Jahr pro Person nun wirklich nicht viel. Diese Entscheidung ist jedoch euer Bier 

Außerdem empfehle ich dir statt eines unnützlichen Telefons lieber dein Handy/Smartphone mit einem günstigen Vertrag zu benutzen, der SMS-, Internetvolumen-, Telefon- und Mobilfunkflat in einem hat. Einen Solchen gibt es z.B. bei *WINsim* für nur *19,95€* im Monat und kann jeden Monat gekündigt werden. Dann hast du mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch einen günstigeren Handyvertrag, der zusätzlich sämtliche Flats auf einmal abdeckt und bist damit überall kostenlos Mobil und nicht an das Haus gebunden. Dies ist jedoch auch deine Entscheidung 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du eine auf euch beide abgestimmte Entscheidung treffen wirst. Auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß in der neuen Wohnung.


----------



## Goyoma (7. August 2014)

Ich habe ein downloadverhalten von satten 1Mb/s 

Zudem: Alle spiele laufen flüssig und ohne Ruckler, bei War Thundrt zeigt es mit stets eine lilane Datenverbindung an.

Es ist eben nur doof da ich zwei Youtube Kanäle habe und meine Leitung daher mies ist. :d


----------



## FTTH (8. August 2014)

> Gut, wenn du jetzt nicht viele Videos ins Netz stellst oder streamst, dann ist das beinahe egal.
> Bei 10Mbit/s und 50MBit/s sind es nur 2,5MBit/s - erst bei 100MBit/s hat man 5MBit/s im Upload.


Beim 100 Mbit/s-Tarif gibt es nur 2,5 Mbit/s. 5 Mbit/s nur bei 150 Mbit/s. Ich würde unbedingt 100 Mbit/s nehmen. 10 Mbit/s sind einfach wenig.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. August 2014)

Ich hatte mir in München eine Vodafone 6 MBit/s DSL mit 2 Kollegen zum Zocken geteilt und da gab es nie Probleme mit.

In der letzten Wohnung Telekom 6 MBit/s DSL RAM (also nur 2MBit/s davon garantiert) mit 2 Personen und das ging auch. Sogar während ein Steam-DL oder 720p Video auf YT lief.

Bei 10 MBit/s würde ich schon nen Fass aufmachen. Bei meinen Eltern gibts nur 448k...

Mehr als 1 MBit/s UL braucht man nur, wenn man YT-Kanäle / Twitch-Streams betreibt oder Filesharing. (meine Meinung)
Die besagte 6 MBit/s Leitung hat 500kbit/s UL und der langt ordentlich, wenn etwa die WoW-Patches im P2P-Modus laufen.

100Bit/s könntest du ja machen, wenn du noch jemanden findest, mit dem du (etwa über DLAN) dir die Leitung und Kosten teilst.


----------



## FTTH (9. August 2014)

> Bei 10 MBit/s würde ich schon nen Fass aufmachen. Bei meinen Eltern gibts nur 448k...


Gerade dann solltest du Geschwindigkeit zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## informatrixx (9. August 2014)

gute Frage 

Also ich persönlich komme gut mit 25MBit/s hin.
(Ich schaue dabei aber auch jetzt oft auch Videos in 1080p ).

Aber alleine für Gaming würde ich sagen, mit 'ner 1000er Leitung ist es MMn an der Grenze,
mit 2000 ist es schon OK, 3000er ist ungefähr das Optimum.

Habe natürlich auch schon mal mit einem UMTS-USB-Surfstick gezockt,
Pings von zwischen 110ms, und 130ms sind natürlich für mich auch OK


----------



## NuVirus (9. August 2014)

Also rein vom Zocken her reicht 10k natürlich aus, du kannst Ja mal nachfragen ob man bei Bedarf einfach wechseln kann, aber so wie Ich es verstanden Hab ist im 15€ billigeren Tarif keine Telefon Flat oder? 

Falls Ja würde ich einfach 100k nehmen und Ruhe haben, falls man doch mal was größeres läd lohnt es sich auf jedenfall oder mal nen Spiel schneller runtergeladen.


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

Ich würde nie wieder unter 100Mbit/s down haben wollen. Up wäre alles unter 10 Mbit/s mir zu wenig.


----------



## Keksdose12 (10. August 2014)

@zLein: was zahlst du und in welchem land ?


----------



## tandel (11. August 2014)

Ich habe 50/2,5 Mbit für 23€, 100/5 Mbit würden 30 Euro kosten, das ist mir den Aufpreis (noch) nicht wert.
Wenn man einiges mit Steam macht, sind 50 Mbit schon nett, wesentlich drunter wollte ich nicht mehr sein.


----------



## azzih (14. August 2014)

Ich hab Unitymedia 50k Internet, gibts den Tarif nicht für dich? 10k reicht zum Zocken auf jeden Fall aus, auch eine Person die HD Stream guckt sollte es noch schaffen. Allerdings viel Reserven sind da nicht mehr.


----------



## destroyer97 (14. August 2014)

also ich hab 100k leitung bei KabelBW und hab nur 250kb/s upload ._.


----------



## FlakZ (14. August 2014)

Ab 30K kann man eig. alles nehmen   wenn man YT machen will wäre eine 50K Nice2Have aber 100K ist leicht OP  außer man will Streamen in 1080P@60FPS


Aber meine nicht mal 1K Leitung ist richtig gut xD nicht mal 1MB/s download und mit ach und krach 200KB/s Upload High Ping von 50+ Jede Woche steigt der um 1-2 ms ....  iwi komisch !! 
Vor nen halben/ 3/4 Jahr hatte ich so einen geilen 25-29 Ping und ab und an 20 Ping O_O  <3  Ach damals war es soo viel besser, jetzt muss ich mit den verdammten High Ping klar kommen >.<


----------



## FTTH (14. August 2014)

Bei 2play PLUS 100 bekommt man auch nicht viel mehr. 250 KB/s x8 = 2000 Kbit/s. Wenn du mehr willst musst du 2play PREMIUM 150 nehmen.


> Aber meine nicht mal 1K Leitung ist richtig gut xD nicht mal 1MB/s download und mit ach und krach 200KB/s Upload


Das sind immerhin 8000 Kbit/s beim herunter und 1600 Kbit/s beim Hochladen. Telekom Annex J?


----------



## FlakZ (14. August 2014)

Nein? Wo lebst du bitte? 
Ich hab im Schnitt 500-800KB/s download ... Speedtest meint ich hätte 5MB/s Down xD wäre zu schön ....


----------



## FTTH (14. August 2014)

Einheiten!


----------



## FlakZ (14. August 2014)

Hä? 

Hab trotzdem nur 500-800KB/s download und Vertraglich steht 8MB/s Down und 768KB/s up ... 
Ankommen tut nur ein minimaler % anteil ... bisschen über 20€/Monat für sowas...


----------



## Ash1983 (14. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Hab trotzdem nur 500-800KB/s download und Vertraglich steht 8MB/s Down und 768KB/s up ...
> Ankommen tut nur ein minimaler % anteil ... bisschen über 20€/Monat für sowas...


1 Byte (B) = 8 Bit (b)


----------



## FlakZ (14. August 2014)

Also das heißt auf normales Deutsch ?  Hab mich nie mit Neuland Internet beschäftigt, dazu gibt es ja den Support wenn was nicht Läuft


----------



## Ash1983 (14. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Also das heißt auf normales Deutsch ?  Hab mich nie mit Neuland Internet beschäftigt, dazu gibt es ja den Support wenn was nicht Läuft


Das heißt, dass die Einheit des Speedtests in mbit/s oder kbit/s ist und du dies mit deiner Downloadrate vergleichst, die ueblicherweise in MByte/s oder KByte/s angegeben wird.


----------



## FlakZ (14. August 2014)

Ah, ok
Also das heißt keine 500-800 KB sind normal ? Bei einer gezahlten 8MB leitung?


----------



## FTTH (14. August 2014)

Rechne mal. 800 KB/s x8 = 6400 Kbit/s. Du bezahlst für bis zu 8 *Mbit/s* = 8000 Kbit/s nicht für bis zu 8 *MB/s* = 64.000 Kbit/s. Vorausgesetzt du hast einen dieser A1 Kombi, Internet, TV & Telefonie - Breitband-Internet Paket, TV Kombi, Komplett Paket | A1.net Tarife.


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2014)

Naja, etwas wenig vielleicht (800kByte/s = 6400kbit/s), aber nichts Ungewöhnliches.

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## FlakZ (14. August 2014)

Ämm ok ? 

Also wenn ich z.b dann eine 16K Leitung hole oder 30K hab ich also nicht viel mehr oder wie?


----------



## FTTH (14. August 2014)

Das kann man so nicht sagen. Ich glaube A1 schaltet Glasfaser Power nur an VDSL(2)-Anschlüssen. Die Geschwindigkeit sollte dort höher sein. Allerdings hat das nun nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Eröffne am besten einen neuen Thread!


----------



## FlakZ (14. August 2014)

Hmm.. ok


----------



## zLein (14. August 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> @zLein: was zahlst du und in welchem land ?


 Habe SHDSL von QSC. In Deutschland (...) Meine Wohnung ist aber auch über meinem Büro. Privat wäre es schon kostspielig. Die Telekom bietet es auch an, aber kenn bei DSL Business die aktuellen Konditionen nicht. Alternative wäre hier Vodafone Internet Connect bis zu n x 1000Mbps *hust* wenn Geld nicht dein Problem ist (...). Günstiger wären natürlich Kabelanbieter. Habe in meiner Zweitwohnung Primacom mit knapp 10Mbit. KabelBW oder Deutschland haben sicher etwas ähnliches. Oder halt VDSL. Aber es haben ja schon einige hier was dazu geschrieben )

Ansonsten halt LTE mit mehreren Verträgen oder nachfragen bzgl. Sondertarifen: da habe ich Upload auch in Großstädten ~20Mbit/s
Aber für nen Stream ohne Flat


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2014)

Eins ist beim Internetzugang via Kabel noch zu bedenken - in Ballungsgebieten geht zu Stoßzeiten gerne mal die Bandbreite runter und dafür die Latenz hoch. Bei uns ist es glücklichweise nicht der Fall (wobei ich auch nicht spiele), aber ich kenne einige Leute, bei denen abends und am Wochenende die Verbindungsqualität deutlich schlechter ist.

Ich würde das 100er Paket buchen und wenn man es nicht braucht, nach einem Jahr downgraden. 10MBit reichen zum Spielen locker aus - es kommt eher darauf an, wie häufig man große Updates oder Patches laden muss. Oder, wie oft man beispielsweise Mails mit größeren Anhängen verschickt. Ich bin mittlerweile recht verwöhnt von unserer Leitung, man gewöhnt sich halt dran. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Mir wäre der Ping wichtiger wenn es nur um Gaming geht.


----------

